# Help in designing graphics for shirts



## Hunt4jesus (Jul 14, 2012)

I am trying to find someone who i can trust and who is good at designing graphics for shirts. I do not want clip art style, i have 6 designs and i have been to 3 places here and they say its difficult or do not use the program needed. Here are 2 shirts that i like the design look and was wanting my designs to take somewhat shape of this. Anyone here can tell me what goes into this and who i can hire to set these up(professional). Any input will help me tremendously.


----------



## sullyman (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey Ryan,

Sorry for the bad luck in finding good designs/designers. If you're looking for and want to hire a designer you'll have to head over here in the forum...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/referrals-recommendations/

Otherwise, any designers posting reply's in here can get in trouble.

As far as those designs are concerned, I can tell they are photo's that are masked, cropped and tweaked in Photoshop. Not very heavy work when it comes to photo manipulation but might cost you when it comes to finding and buying the right images. 

You can always go another route and have the subject material in the designs traditionally or digitally rendered. It all really depends on your budget.


----------



## bornover (Apr 10, 2008)

Lookup forum member revboyjames.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may also want to contact forum member: Cooper's Rugged Design Co. - Graphic Design, Screen Printing, Embroidery


----------



## grcd (Jan 29, 2012)

I have been creating art to meet many facets of t-shirt design for nearly 26 years. I am well versed in Illustrator, Photoshop and most every facet of the industry. I can provide art in vector or raster format, spot or channeled colors, big & bold or fine art styles. I have consistently handled projects large and small and I have worked incredibly well under deadlines and press requirements. I extend the same focus on every design, large and small.

Please take a look at my online portfolio when you have a moment. I'm sure you will be impressed by the large variety of styles I have created (on a regular basis within deadlines), many of which are part of a continuing retail line that is grown and pruned on an annual basis.

Portfolio-- http://garryrone.deviantart.com

I hope you respond with an opportunity for me, but also hope that you will retain my contact info in case you have a future need of my experience, specialties and services.

Have a great evening.


----------



## missswissinc (Feb 21, 2012)

had a look garry at your site and boy was I BLOWN away. great designs.


----------

